# PCGHX Clan für Gelegenheitsspieler/Funclan



## relgeitz (6. November 2014)

*PCGHX Clan für Gelegenheitsspieler/Funclan*

Hi Leute, 

ich bin berufsbedingt mittlerweile nur noch Gelegenheitsspieler, spiele aber nicht gerne alleine. Da ich in eine neue Stadt gezogen bin, das schöne Wien, fällt es mir auch irgendwie an "realen" Mitspielern. 

Ich suche eine Community, bei der man sich auf den TS schmeißt und gleich mal Leute hat mit denen man einigermaßen regelmäßig zockt und quatschen kann - etwas erwachsener darf die Community auch ruhig sein. 

Ist der PCGHX Clan noch aktiv? (der letzte Threads sind ja schon etwas älter) Kann man auch als Gelegenheitsspieler joinen? 
Ich hätte wohl keine Zeit für regelmäßige Trainings oder Clan Meetings. 

*Ich spiele relative unterschiedliche Games:* 

BF3/BF4
Call of Duty Ghosts 
Minecraft/Tekkit lite
Arma 3 (hauptsächlich Altis Life) 
Left4Dead 1/2 
Team Fortress 2
Diablo 3


----------



## Frankie2510 (10. November 2014)

*AW: PCGHX Clan für Gelegenheitsspieler/Funclan*

Hallo relgeitz,

der Clan ist noch aktiv, hat aber eine eigene HP, so dass die Threads hier im Forum natürlich nicht so frequentiert sind. Für Gelegenheitsspieler ist natürlich ein Clan - Beitritt nicht sinnvoll, aber du kannst natürlich unseren TS besuchen und dort mit den Mitgliedern zocken.


Gespielt wird bei uns übrigens fast alles, was du auch so spielst, also sollte sich da der eine oder andere Kontakt knüpfen können.

Hier der Link zu unserer HP: PCGHX-Clan
Hier der TS: 46.4.113.236:9987

Gruß Frankie


----------



## relgeitz (14. November 2014)

*AW: PCGHX Clan für Gelegenheitsspieler/Funclan*

Hallo Frankie, 

danke für deine Antwort, das mit der Mitgliedschaft habe ich mir schon gedacht - ich suche mehr eine Community als ein Clan. 

Aber ich schau sicher mal auf eurem TS vorbei! Habt ihr vielleicht auch ein BF-Plattoon oder eine Steam Gruppe? 

Gruß Relgeitz


----------



## Chakka_cor (14. November 2014)

*AW: PCGHX Clan für Gelegenheitsspieler/Funclan*

Hi,

bin auch ein Gelegenheitsspieler, Beruf und Familie lassen nicht mehr zu aber wenn Du mal zockst gib bescheid 

Bin meistens Abends aktiv.


----------



## Frankie2510 (17. November 2014)

*AW: PCGHX Clan für Gelegenheitsspieler/Funclan*

Hallo Relgeitz,

wir haben nur ein Clan - Internes BF4 Platoon, da wir aber zur Zeit keine aktiven Spiele durchführen, kannst du gerne bei uns mitspielen. Komm einfach ins TS und du wirst dann sehen, dass einiges los ist und auch viele unterschiedliche Spiele gespielt werden. Einfach nachfragen, dann sollte das funktionieren, auch ohne einen Clan - Beitritt.

Hier mal mein Battlelog und Steam Profil:

Progression - PCGHX_Frankie - Battlelog / Battlefield 4
Steam Community :: PCGHX_Frankie


Gruß Frankie


----------

